# Help with choosing a rope.



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Alright guys.

So, I know how to rope. Kinda. I'm not particularly good at it but I can swing and get my target a good amount of the time. I have tried, (and failed) at breakaway roping but now I'm trying to get back into my working ranch classes and they have various roping things you have to do. I've been using my dads rope for years, but I have no idea anything about buying one for myself.

Nothing we do in the ranch class is very hard. Depending on the pattern, I swing it while loping, aim and throw at the ground, rope a barrel/cow head, or just a steer in a tiny pen so really there's no place for it to run.

I want to get my own rope because I don't really get along with my dads. It's way too stiff, and hard to dally. The problem is I have NO idea what I'm doing, what type of rope, what length, softness, something about waxed or whatever to get. All I know is "grab the rope, build your loop and don't miss." :lol:

So essentially I need a "Rope selection for dummies" book. Hehe.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

You could try a fairly soft nylon or maybe try a poly. Go to the feed/tack store and swing some and see what feels good to you. Keep in mind a new nylon is going to feel "springy" before it is stretched. 

As far as ranch ropes the green ones(nylon, can't remember who makes them) are good and last a long time. Stay away from the red speckled ranch ropes that they sell at a lot of feed stores, they are horrible.

But ropes are kinda like picking underwear, what you might like someone else wont touch..tee he


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Is Rattler a good brand of rope? They have a purple Rattler at my feed store...I'm a little enticed by the color and it's a heading rope so it's slightly softer than my old one which I like. 

They also have about a billion other brands including those green and red ones you were talking about, good to know I shouldn't get the red lol


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a Rattler kids play rope but I wouldn't be the one to tell you about team roping ropes. I don't buy many nylon short ropes. I have a couple of Classic 4 strands and Professional Choice ropes but that's it. Most of mine are the green ranch ropes, varying poly ropes and a few cottons 

Edit ....the green ropes are Open Range. 5/16 or a 3/8 scant soft or extra soft is a great rope to start with.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the info


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

No problem, good luck! 
Hopefully someone will post who can give good info about some team roping ropes.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't think it'll really matter that much for this class, everything is pretty nonchalant, just so long as I don't miss I think we'll be okay. Haha.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

When I breakaway roped in HS I used a 3 strand 10.25 extra soft poly. Extra soft refers to the "lay" which is basically stiffness. The XX and XXX soft didn't have enough use for me and were so soft/floppy that I felt they tangled too easily. (Hooey or hickey or whatever the right term is) I didnt like that they seemed to only have a few uses to them. Good for some dummy roping practice though. The 10.25 refers to the diameter in mm. I have no idea why that is the size I used other than it was recommended for me by people who helped me practice. I did occasionally use a 10.0 or a 10.5. The last thing I did was cut them down so I only carried 3 coils in my rein hand in addition to the length needed for a loop and to secure it to your saddle. The extra coils just get in the way. As for brand that is completely up to you. The important things to figure out are the size and lay. If it is a new rope, you do have to stretch it to break it in. Some brands and softer ropes don't need much at all though, so double check the manufacturers instructions.

When picking a rope, you really have to try as many different types as possible (size/lay/strand/material) Buy some cheap used ones that people have traded in to get a feel for what works for you. I know I was not having any fun until a calf roper friend had me swing his rope at a dummy. He ducked behind and pushed my arm to correct my swing until I could feel the "tip" of the swing. Once you have a feel for the tip it is like a lead brick and you can control it with amazing ease. Any experienced person who will practice with you is a huge help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

The smaller, lighter polys are a little tougher(like CCH said) to swing, your loop collapses easily if you swing too fast. You have to get your arm behind you and swing slower and float it, much like a reata. If it is getting a figure 8 in it you might be using too much wrist and not enough elbow/arm to swing. 
That is why I suggested the Open Range ropes they have the feel of a nylon, your loop stays open like a nylon but it is a poly/nylon blend, they seem to last a long time. I have one that I bought 4 years ago and I don't think I would be exaggerating if I said if I said I have roped several hundred head of yearlings with it. Plus they not as weather temperamental as a cotton(cotton is very moody! horrible in high humidity or extreme cold) or a poly. And my polys glass over fast sliding on a slick horn. But that is going to depend, are you using rubber or a slick horn and sliding rope?
That will also determine your rope length too. You will not need 50ft of rope if you are roping in a small pen with rubber.(but you could buy a 60/65 ft rope, cut it in half and tie a hondo and slap a speed burner on it and have two ropes) Otherwise buying a 40 ft. rope and cutting a couple of coils off is a waste of money.
I also find it cheaper to buy poly rope off the spool rather than buy a rope with hondo and burner on it if you decide a poly is the way to go.

CCH touched on tip weight which is very important. Hence why I have a variety of ropes with different material, lay and size all depending on the feel I like given the situation and weather. I think it is pretty experimental.

I attached a pic of some different ropes with speed burners(one is a cheap breakaway hondo, obviously), I cut the rawhide burners off and put the plastic ones on. If they are a 5/16 or a scant rope a put a little electrical tape underneath before pinching them on so the don't slide around. I like them better than the rawhide ones.
Also I cut the knots off the end if they came pre-tied and I put some electrical tape on the end to keep them from unraveling.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I use a 3/8 extra soft 40' for about everything. I used to use a 5/8", but really like the 3/8' better with my smaller hands. 

King's is close enough I can get there once in a while. Mind boggling selection. I'm not familiar with Rattler brand.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I meant to go down and play with the ropes today but I got sidetracked...All I know about Rattler is that they have commercials on RFD-TV. :rofl: I'm thinking I may just get one of the brands you guys suggested instead, unless I can get another opinion beforehand...better safe than sorry I think.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Actually, the Rattler brand ropes are pretty nice, I've used them a few times, but I stick with my good ol poly ranch ropes and rawhide reatas. But my husband team ropes and he swears by rattler. But just get a bunch and get a feel for what you like. Everyone ropes different and has a different preference. It's just a matter of what has the best feel for you.


----------



## badger101 (Jan 3, 2013)

I got my dad a soft rope for christmas all of the ropes are probably going to be stiff but you can get some that have soft texture hope its helps!!!!


----------

